# Time to get the Bread and Milk...



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 11, 2013)

Flatlanders before a storm


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 11, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2013)

Ha. Almost 100% accurate


----------



## millerm277 (Feb 12, 2013)

It's always amused me what people buy when storms are approaching. You might not have power for a week (and hence refrigeration), you might not be able to go anywhere for a while, etc.....time to stock up on things which go bad quickly when left out, instead of canned food or something else sensible.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 12, 2013)

Its only going to get worse. My brother and his family, my sister and her family, my two step kids and their families were snowed in for three days in CT. Plus several friends on Facebook. None lost power.


----------



## billski (Feb 15, 2013)

naaaah.  copyright infringement.  Won't play.


----------



## abc (Feb 15, 2013)

millerm277 said:


> It's always amused me what people buy when storms are approaching. You might not have power for a week (and hence refrigeration), you might not be able to go anywhere for a while, etc.....time to stock up on things which go bad quickly when left out, instead of canned food or something else sensible.


Yes and no. In this weather, leaving it outside will keep it refrigerated enough.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 15, 2013)

billski said:


> naaaah.  copyright infringement.  Won't play.



Go to you tube "bread and milk" you will like.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 16, 2013)

Replaced the bad video with one that plays


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2013)

Shopping was annoyingyesterday.  I like to shop during the snowfall.  The aisles are clear and I get good parking.  I needed some milk (ours spoiled) and it was cleared out.  And to think, all those peeps who overloaded will have spoiled milk, which desperate people like me go thirsty.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 21, 2013)

It's storm hype time again!


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2013)

Am I gonna die again? :roll:


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 1, 2013)

remix

http://youtu.be/R65ZVQ31yWE


----------



## billski (Mar 1, 2013)

ZYDECORICH said:


> remix
> 
> http://youtu.be/R65ZVQ31yWE



Actually, it's really quite annoying.  they could do better than that, couldn't they?  How about a run at the grocery store?  People grabbing food from each other blah, blah blah


----------



## billski (Mar 1, 2013)

Word is, it's pizza and Chinese now days.:smash:


----------



## octopus (Mar 2, 2013)

i live 1 block from stop and shop. maybe next time theres a mega super snow blizzard of death, i'll take a few pics of there literally being no bread or milk in the store. silly


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 2, 2013)

billski said:


> Actually, it's really quite annoying.  they could do better than that, couldn't they?  How about a run at the grocery store?  People grabbing food from each other blah, blah blah



That's what I thought.It needs more shots. Panicking women and children. That sort of thing.


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2013)

Whatever happened to beer and chips?

Emergency case


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2013)

billski said:


> Whatever happened to beer and chips?



Best munchies ever.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2013)

sad


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 5, 2013)

Good research Bill. :-D


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2013)

Trying to get my mind off the snow I can't get to


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Mar 5, 2013)

I wonder if Vic's going to make a sequel for this storm


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 2, 2014)

Time to get the bread and milk again!


----------



## ehorvitz (Jan 27, 2014)

Yummy bread and milk


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 25, 2015)

ITS THAT TIME OF YEAR AGAIN!! Chaos at Stop and Shop!


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 25, 2015)

I wish my Land Cruiser wasn't in the shop.  I may have to skin to the mountain!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## catsup948 (Jan 25, 2015)

My wife and I just went food shopping it was insane!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> My wife and I* just went food shopping it was insane!*



I was at WMT today a little after noon and it wasn't bad at all.

Of course, I'm not in the bullseye as we're "only" supposed to get 18" to 20".

Seriously though, I think this snuck up on people and many probably werent even aware until sometime this afternoon.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I was at WMT today a little after noon and it wasn't bad at all.
> 
> Of course, I'm not in the bullseye as we're "only" supposed to get 18" to 20".
> 
> Seriously though, I think this snuck up on people and many probably werent even aware until sometime this afternoon.



Looking at West , looks like a big storm coming into Canada , wonder about Fri?
Want to get some local BC next weekend !


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Seriously though, I think this snuck up on people and many probably werent even aware until sometime this afternoon.



There was a woman in Stop & Shop spitting and sputtering about having to be there to get her shopping done when she had other places she needed to be.  "Had I known 2 feet of snow was coming, I would have been here YESTERDAY when I had the time!"


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2015)

wife and i just got back from the local store.. crowded for a sunday night but not insane.

plenty of milk and eggs and just about everything else.  only thing "picked over" was the meat section.  plenty there just not every cut usually available.


hit costco earlier today and it was no more busy than a typical sunday. 


all the gas stations in town had lines.


----------



## mishka (Jan 25, 2015)

My wife just come back from shopping (not related to the storm) Saying it's insane entire milk section empty in local supermarkets


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah I grabbed a few things as well and it seemed fine in New Jersey. A little crowded, but all the shelves were stocked. They were restocking milk and eggs, but otherwise, nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 25, 2015)

Went late afternoon In Concord and we were in and out in record time. Bread aisle was a little bare but that was it


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 25, 2015)

I went shopping Friday in anticipation of yesterday's (Saturday's) storm and the upcoming one..bought enough food to last a week or more. I had a feeling this thing would blow up at least on Monday so I did Monday's work today (Sunday) and shifted all of Tuesday into Monday when it looked like Tuesday was the big day. Been planning to go skiing even before the threat of a storm later this week so the Jeep is all gassed up. I just hope I can get out...some reports have the Jersey Shore getting up to 30" of snow. What a waste.


----------



## dlague (Jan 26, 2015)

Never understood the panic that sets in before storms.  We go about business as usual.  I heard some of the stores had huge lines.  WTF. If I need something that bad I will drive to go get it during the storm.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2015)

The elderly is a big part of the reason.  A storm like this will keep my neighbor indoors for five days even though I'll have her car cleaned off and shoveled out by Wednesday night


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 26, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I was at *WMT* today a little after noon and it wasn't bad at all.
> 
> Of course, I'm not in the bullseye as we're "only" supposed to get 18" to 20".
> 
> Seriously though, I think this snuck up on people and many probably werent even aware until sometime this afternoon.



WMT? what mountain is that? Oh wait! WalMart ! Dude, I was in K-ton skiing fresh powder on Devils all day. Get your priorities straight!

Just busting on ya Big Guy, don't go all freaky and report me to the mods or anything :lol: Seriously, K was rockin all weekend, and the place was empty by usual weekend standards. Woods were good too.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 26, 2015)

Was in Home Depot in Norwalk on Saturday afternoon (non-storm related) and they had a whole aisle full of salt, which was surprising, given it had recently snowed. Had to go back on Sunday evening (because there's no way you can ever actually get everything you need for a project in one visit), and there wasn't a bag of salt to be found. Overheard an associate say they sold 25 tons. That's a lot of salt. None of which is helpful when it snows 2 feet.


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 26, 2015)

ctenidae said:


> Was in Home Depot in Norwalk on Saturday afternoon (non-storm related) and they had a whole aisle full of salt, which was surprising, given it had recently snowed. Had to go back on Sunday evening (because there's no way you can ever actually get everything you need for a project in one visit), and there wasn't a bag of salt to be found. Overheard an associate say they sold 25 tons. That's a lot of salt. None of which is helpful when it snows 2 feet.



Or when its this cold. It's coming down light and fluffy and the temps are holding in the mid 20s here in Jersey.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2015)

Apparently the Bread and Milk guy not only has an irrational fear of snow, but he also REALLY doesn't like Kanye West


VERY NSFW - Language


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 13, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Apparently the Bread and Milk guy not only has an irrational fear of snow, but he also REALLY doesn't like Kanye West
> 
> 
> VERY NSFW - Language



Well that's your typical Beck fan for ya...


----------



## billski (Feb 13, 2015)

ctenidae said:


> Was in Home Depot in Norwalk on Saturday afternoon (non-storm related) and they had a whole aisle full of salt, which was surprising, given it had recently snowed. Had to go back on Sunday evening (because there's no way you can ever actually get everything you need for a project in one visit), and there wasn't a bag of salt to be found. Overheard an associate say they sold 25 tons. That's a lot of salt. None of which is helpful when it snows 2 feet.


  Neither is too much milk and  bread.  The way I see it, the refrigerators must  be busting their doors open!


----------



## billski (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, it's  come to this.  Several reports in the Boston area of stolen snow blowers.  And shovels.  Go figure.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 13, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Or when its this cold. It's coming down light and fluffy and the temps are holding in the mid 20s here in Jersey.



Glad I get salt / sand mix for free at the local highway department. People pay for that?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 13, 2015)

billski said:


> Well, it's  come to this.  Several reports in the Boston area of stolen snow blowers.  And shovels.  Go figure.



People pay for THAT?


----------

